# blam car audio!



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

These look very nice any body heard of guy Bonneville?


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

More pics


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

More


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

You can listen to the set on YouTube sounds awesome.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know, looks kinda cookie cutter to me. Not saying that's a bad thing, just nothing there really excites me.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Did some more research. He is the guy that developed the focal be speakers)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well that changes things. Is BLAM priced like the Be speakers too?


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I saw the price of 800 euros! Check them on YouTube the guys over seas has them on demo. Airpark


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is more than once I seen you post about listing to speakers on you tube. Do you really think that can tell you anything at all about how they sound??? Really???


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

They set it up like a home audio set up. No I'm not saying you can tell how they sound on YouTube. But you can get a idea.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jasonjordan584 said:


> They set it up like a home audio set up. No I'm not saying you can tell how they sound on YouTube. *But you can get a idea*.


not really...


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I a/b tested some Boss speakers against some dynes I found on youtube. They both somehow sounded exactly like my computer speakers. I went with the Boss Coax and save myself a grand!!


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone can chime who has heard this set then)


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

REGULARCAB said:


> I a/b tested some Boss speakers against some dynes I found on youtube. They both somehow sounded exactly like my computer speakers. I went with the Boss Coax and save myself a grand!!


That was funny, I was thinking why is my macbook speakers sounds like **** listening to any youtube videos.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

You guys are funny! I was just trying to give exposure to the brand since its new and I saw them on YouTube. No they are not forum bonkers) like dyns ect........ I want to try out as many hi end speakers as I can)


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

The only way they will become a forum boner is if they are super cheap.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol very true. What I have learned is don't believe the hype lol. Listen to your ears! I listen to some very hi end gear and it's all subjective) to what you like.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

hurrication said:


> The only way they will become a forum boner is if they are super cheap.


cheap crap for cheap people.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

jasonjordan584 said:


> Lol very true. What I have learned is don't believe the hype lol. Listen to your ears! I listen to some very hi end gear and it's all subjective) to what you like.


Are you talking about hype or poor install?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Over the past 10 years of being on car audio forums I've learned that forum boners tend to go limp after a fairly short time. Sure you'll have diamonds in the rough that sound great at a low price and lower priced gear that come from good technology but those are the exceptions...and usually nothing overly special about said gear besides it being reliable and easy to work with. I've wasted a lot of money over the years buying forum boners. Live and learn I guess.:laugh:


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Poor install? My install is solid! Just like my car which is a Lexus ls! Doors are fully treated! Just because I did nt like the dynaudio does nt mean I have a poor install it's done right.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I will say their 3 way looks pretty nice. 

http://www.blam-audio.fr/index.php/en/product-line/live-system/speakers/165-300


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

The DSP is for sure the PPI 88R but hey thats been a good little DSP so far also.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> Are you talking about hype or poor install?


Install may be fine, just probably can't tune. Didn't he say he bottomed out 650's using 100 watts or something with a 80hz slope.....just not possible. I must be doing something terribly wrong since I have 450 watts/channel going to mine at 63hz and they don't bottom.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

Their DSP looks like a clone of the Precision Power DSP-88R

I guess etroze types faster than me.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> not really...





REGULARCAB said:


> I a/b tested some Boss speakers against some dynes I found on youtube. They both somehow sounded exactly like my computer speakers. I went with the Boss Coax and save myself a grand!!


While I agree with both of you this is not ALWAYS the case. If you run a SoundBlaster Z or better and have some good PC speakers that have a few hundred watts and actual drivers instead of those 1" do everything cones then you can really hear a difference between good recordings on Youtube. 
Now if its 240p its just gonna sound like butt no matter what but if you have an HD option you can hear a difference.

Again, I also understand even in HD a great majority (mine included) don't even come close to what the speakers actually sound like. I would never use YouTube as my source to shop for speakers based on sound but being the devils advocate I felt the need to point out differences if you have the same person using the same equipment to record and post different speakers if you have a half way decent computer speaker system.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

jasonjordan584 said:


> Poor install? My install is solid! Just like my car which is a Lexus ls! Doors are fully treated! Just because I did nt like the dynaudio does nt mean I have a poor install it's done right.


Just kind of funny since you are literally the only person in the world to have that experience with Esotars and then you are so vocal about it everywhere. You can't blame the driver if you never had it verified. Lowest common denominator...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I smell a faulty wing nut.


----------



## mercury02 (Jul 20, 2014)

Blam New company my Dist in Japan just picked them up see what he says.
There is at least 50 new companies have popped up over last 2 years for them to 
get a dist for US will be tough. Asian Market loves hi end the more expensive the better
that why a lot of European brands are in Asia market vs US they will pay money.
example 
Audio Wave (UK) amplifier co hand built 2 x 45 watts $2064 US dollars
the Celestra Dist in US has hand built Italian amps like Sinfoni barely sells anything
HSS Fidelity Awesome tube amps Italian built US dist barely sells
DLS hi end barely any stores in US and they are not over expensive vs everyone else mentioned.
problem everyone wants Hi end but wont spend the money because we are cheap for most part overall I Understand problem.
example
Audio Wave $2,065 for front stage
DLS speakers $1,600
Focal Sub $1,000
Linear Power 2250 $2,129
Pioneer DEX P99RS $1200
----------------------------
$$$$$$7,794 US dollars this I would say nice system but you could go higher
be in $15,000 range or lower and be in $4,500 range to keep it hi end
then you add install plus custom box adds up quickly.
Where we think I could buy nice used car or get house repairs or new
media room or motorcycle or boat or vacation.
This why US does not see the super hi end car audio for most part,
Be truthful how many are in these buy ins from one off engineers
they make a batch of 100 sets and super cheap but specs look off the chart
They sound great but chance of these being repaired if you blow them very slim.
you rather do this vs spending money on super hi end brands.
just my rant and insight


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice give us some info on the hi end set! I'm down to pick up a set!


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Please give me info on pricing thanks.


----------



## mercury02 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok I will see if any of my dist in Europe have it yet also.
My Japan guy I will see how much$$$$ they are.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok cool thanks so much!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate to judge a book by its cover, but I have a hard time taking a brand named BLAM seriously...then again, I'm sure people will feel that way about Audiofrog.


----------



## mercury02 (Jul 20, 2014)

My Japan guy said maybe $3,500 needs to check shipping


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow I thought they were 800 euros!!!


----------



## mercury02 (Jul 20, 2014)

Im still trying to contact my European guys see what they get them for.
I heard the HAT Legano 3way set sell for $16,000 USD in China
in US I think $2500.
So whatever dist can sell them for and make money(LOL)


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

I can understand that! What did he say about the sq on the blam hi end set?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

gijoe said:


> I hate to judge a book by its cover, but I have a hard
> time taking a brand named BLAM seriously...then again, I'm sure people will feel that way about Audiofrog.


to be fair after seeing the overly blingy chrome laiden mids audiofrog makes I dont take them seriously anymore either. the name blam car audio reminds me of the people out here that say "does it have slap?" meaning can it make a lot of crappy bass.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

What I pictured when reading the thread title.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

Super old thread but I'm attempting to bring some life/light back to it. Did anyone get a chance to experience a set of these speakers yet or get accurate pricing?


----------



## GreddyMR2 (Jul 26, 2017)

totalmayhem said:


> Super old thread but I'm attempting to bring some life/light back to it. Did anyone get a chance to experience a set of these speakers yet or get accurate pricing?


I will start selling them in Lithuania and will have a set of Live series 165.85 plus subwoofer in my car, so will be able to tell you something. Now I am using Focal PS165FX, so will tell you the difference as well. 
If you wish to know the prices, you can write me an email or PM. But 2-way component speakers start from 129€.


----------



## GreddyMR2 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have installed Live 165.85 components and can tell good things about them. 
First thing what I noticed is that highs and mids are warmer and more natural than Focal PS165FX (I guess it's because silk vs metal tweeter).
About bass, on flat settings Focals sounds a bit tighter and more accurately, but Blams are softer and a bit deeper. However to get nice and tight bass it's needed to play with hpf filter a bit so they don't get full bass. Bass drivers are very sensitive and 2ohms so I guess this is why bass is not so accurate compared with Focals. But they are still new and I think need some brake-in.
In conclusion, Blams are the way to go if you want to have very natural, warm sound and soft bass. Focal you should choose if you want more dynamic and tighter bass and more agressive highs-mids (they are too agressive (bright) for my taste).


----------

